
Are Marketing and Sales the Same Thing for Startups?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2013/04/05/marketing-sales/
======
mindcrime
This doesn't have anything to do with startups specifically. Any sane company
understands that sales and marketing go hand and hand, like peanut butter and
jelly, or apple pie and vanilla ice cream. PR belongs in the mix as well. All
these elements have to work in concert with each other, fulfilling a cohesive
strategy, to be maximally effective.

Marketing drives inbound leads for sales, marketing softens the market for
cold calling salespeople. Sales people "sell the company" when dealing with
customers, in order to facilitate future up-selling and cross-selling.

Come to think of it, customer support has a role in marketing and sales as
well... they are, in many ways, the face of the company in a lot of scenarios.
Who better to "sell the company" and help generate leads for up-sell /cross-
sell opportunities.

And why is it that "the PR guy/gal" often has a binder full of articles that
he/she got placed, that no one in sales or marketing has ever seen? This is
brain dead.

This, to me, is one of the prime missions of the leader of an organization...
to make sure the different sub-groups within the organization are actually
working together, with a common sense of purpose, in a synergistic manner, and
not - worst case - actually working at odds with each other in a self-
defeating manner.

